# Uderwater boat mounted LED's



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey has anyone tried the new, and really "cool looking" underwater boat mounted LED's that areout. If so where did you get them instaled and have you had any problems.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I have Ocean LEDs on mine and George's Marine did the work. Very cool.


----------



## bonedaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

Try coastalnightlights.com, maybe not as nice as Oceans but if you don't want to pay 1,000 dollars + then a nice alternative. I just can't afford the Oceans, I haven't purchased any from Coastal but they look nice.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Keith just installed 2 Abyss 5800 ocean blue on the transom of the WC27SF. They provided about a thirty foot lighted area, 12 watt, 1amp draw12V. No major thru hole just a hole for the wire. Check out abysslite.com


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Just installed a set of Coastal night light's, green and they are bad!! Let me know if I can help!! Will try to get some pics up.


----------



## bonedaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

I would like to see the pics of your recent install with coastals! What kind ofboat did you install them on?


----------



## Gemdandy (Oct 1, 2007)

These are 3 coastal night lights we installed lastmonth, haven't taken them offshore yet but they are bright


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

Gemdandy i always wanted to know why desoto canyon was the homeport on that boat. But anyway i am a marine technician and install those lights. I think they are great but im telling you from experience we have to work on them constantly. Hopefully your boat stays in a yard that will cut down your maintence a butt load


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

anyone needing help with underwater lights can contact me through PM. i will install in less than 2 hours and have running offshore in no-time.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

What kind of problems?


----------

